

Ask HN: Why CTRL+C and not CTRL+Z to kill ? - mdzkhan

Doesn't CTRL+C mean to halt a command, so why does most server documentations say CTRL+C to kill or stop ? Shouldn't it be CTRL+Z to kill ? Am I missing something here ?
======
bonkabonka
Ctrl-Z in unix puts your app to sleep so you can background it or kill it via
the `kill` command. I find on badly saturated connections (accidentally
running a command that produces tons and tons of output) that I can often
suspend a command more readily than I can interrupt it with Ctrl-C.

------
mcherm
If I recall correctly, CTRL-Z was the end-of-file marker on some OS (DOS?) so
they used CTRL-C (for "cancel") instead. It then became a standard.

------
HyprMusic
I always just presumed 'C' stood for cancel.

